
The Dizzying Capabilities of Mathematica's Import Function - 6thaccount2
https://reference.wolfram.com/language/guide/ImportingAndExporting.html
======
6thaccount2
I've always been extremely impressed with Wolfram Mathematica's import
function. This one call can handle importing images, text, file I/O,
optimization files, geographical file formats, genetic encoding files...etc
etc. The consistency is what is truly impressive here as even though Python
can probably do much of the same things, each type that isn't built-in uses an
entirely different library with different conventions.

